# tail light covers?



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

ive seen many cars with them tail light covers. i wonder if they make any for the B14?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

not that ive seen...

i last heard u can take some from the celica and put them on ours


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You could spray tint them, but that's pretty permanent.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

samo said:


> *You could spray tint them, but that's pretty permanent. *


ya, and not to mention illegal...........i already got harrassed for mine


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

Actually, I can get them from my workplace. I own a B14, and I found them for my car... smoked and everything. If you guys can get an account, try www.ekeystone.com 


Just thought that would be cool for you guys to know.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

celica taillight covers will work on 200's or sentras? how? and where is the best place to get them...waht do they look like?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

whoa albert you already got harrased by the cops? do you have your reverse lights clear or are they tinted as well?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

200sx has them, look at timbo's car. sentra does not.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i only had mine tinted for 2 days before i got harassed. the cop simply pulled next to me at the light, rolled down his window, and told me that i "have *no* tail lights" and added that i "may want to do something about it." i knew it wouldnt be long.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

se_nismo said:


> *whoa albert you already got harrased by the cops? do you have your reverse lights clear or are they tinted as well? *


ya dude, i got booked for the tail lights, the tint on the front windows, modified exhaust, amplified music, and failure to yield

gotta go to court next month


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

man that ekeyston.com website is wierd. and where to find the celicas covers? any pics?


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

you could try www.iautogear.com
they say the custom make them for your vehicle.
2 piece sets are $44.95 and 4 piece sets $17 additional


----------

